# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  واشنطن ترفع الحظر المفروض على قطاع الطيران عن دمشق

## الحصن نيوز

دمشق - د ب أ - كشف عماد مصطفى سفير سوريا لدى واشنطن أنه تم إبلاغ السفارة السورية بشكل رسمي بإزالة الحظر الأميركي المفروض على كل ما يخص سلامة الطيران المدني وقطع غيار الطائرات المدنية وكذلك إزالة الحظر المفروض على تصدير كل معدات وتقنيات منظومات الاتصالات والمعلومات إلى سوريا. ونقلت الوكالة العربية السورية للأنباء (سانا) امس عن مصطفى القول في حديث للتلفزيون السوري الليلة الماضية إن الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما أوقف تنفيذ بعض بنود العقوبات الأمريكية على سوريا. وقال مصطفى إننا نركز مع إدارة أوباما على أن يستخدم سلطاته التنفيذية لتجميد تنفيذ البنود المهمة في قانون العقوبات ، موضحا أن هناك بنودا تقوم إدارة أوباما بدراسة وقف تنفيذها ، وأخبرونا أنهم 



تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

